# 2 For My Milbro



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

had a pop out today, i took my Milbro and a couple of 16mm lead balls, so dressed in all my cammo i had a run through some woods,
i got the 1st pheasant at about 10yards and the second was taken at 15yard or just over,
they were 2 very nice fat cock birds, cheers jeff


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Jeff way you go man two nice ones for the pot.it will be about 1 more week till the bird from the first shoot make there way down to us then way we go mate good going all the best Pete


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great score!!! Alas, there are no wild pheasants here.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great shooting jeff


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*Nice hunt, good looking birds.*


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Making my mouth water! Well done, Jeff.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Good going man. That milbro is certainly built for the job hey...


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice Pheasants Jeff,​
That Hound's Head catty sure does fill the pot, where did you hit the pheasants with those 16 mm lead balls?​
Nico​


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

NICE! Those are some Beauts you got there. Mouth watering delicious.

LGD


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

wow! great shooting! Nice birds.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I m hungry! Good shooting Jeff!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Nico said:


> Nice Pheasants Jeff,​
> That Hound's Head catty sure does fill the pot, where did you hit the pheasants with those 16 mm lead balls?​
> Nico​


One was a head shot the out missed and hit the higher kneck, but still took it out, the Milbro will will shoot any size lead over 12mm, heavier the better, i use the square for in the trees and bushers, cos if yo catch a branch with the elastic it dont put rips in, jeff


----------



## El Topo (Jun 8, 2011)

As we say in Germany: Waidmannsheil!!!
And always nice hunting!!!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Way to go! getting a pheasant with a SS is on my list of things to accomplish. I just got back from 4 days of pheasant hunting with my dad, but we used the ol' scattergun's.

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Nigel (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice birds!!


----------



## dave schleuder (Nov 18, 2011)

I never tried to hunt with slinger /i think it is forbiden here/ but great that it works!


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

wow. i like the look of the birds. nice shot!


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

YUM


----------



## WoodsRunner (Feb 26, 2012)

great shooting, beautiful birds.


----------



## ReggieK (Feb 21, 2012)

Great shooting. I just got my Milbro and I can't wait to be good enough to hunt with it. I love this thing and would like to purchase more brass models. Your photo is inspiration to me. Thanks.
ReggieK


----------



## slingshooterman (Mar 21, 2011)

beutiful looking birds!


----------



## thehunter (Mar 17, 2012)

What model Milbro is that? How much speed are you getting with those 16mm lead

Thanks


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

_Good looking Birds ! They are good eating. _


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i am so jealous


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Great job bud! I desperately want some milbro brass!!!!!!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

your lucky pheasants are hard to get with a slingshot but i also struck lucky last night and managed to bag an albino pheasant at about 20 yards.


----------



## charlie nelly (Jun 22, 2012)

i know this post was in 2011, but i am wanting to ask what bands you have one the milbro as i have a milbro and am looking some some bands, cheers


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

charlie nelly said:


> i know this post was in 2011, but i am wanting to ask what bands you have one the milbro as i have a milbro and am looking some some bands, cheers


there 6mm square, got them when i got the catty and they are still going strong


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

sweet birds !!
couple of questions,, how do you hold the milbro and do you shoot instinctive also does the square elastic have a very hard pull ??


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I hold the milbro with my thumb on its thumb rest i shoot instinctive, and the square has a hard pull, i use heavy lead with it, nothing under 12mm with it, i have tubes on it now,


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

ahh ok , i could never get on with the small thin milbro, i think i will stick to flats and tubes


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Always like your entries. Nice job. Good pic. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Semper Rogue (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow. I am impressed. I've long wanted to put the whammy on one of those, include a wild turkey but AZ regs forbid it. I'm told that Yuma has a population of ringtails here about but I haven't put on eye on one. Probably private ownership thing with a big price tag. Nah. I'd rather find them like you did. 

I was up in Monterey, CA, a week or so ago and my sister's backyard is habitually visited by huge Canadian geese. OMG! Talk about wiping the drool off my chin and soothing a twitching hand/eye combo. Now that would be supper!!

Good job, I'm glad you put some pics up. Makes me want to wander the desert now and - I shall.


----------



## whippetlad (Aug 29, 2013)

nice hunting!!! wish there was wild pheasants round here. I have not got a kill with my milbro yet hope too soon


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Not been on for a good bit, and my posts are still doing the rounds ha ha, back now


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

nice shots but could you just answer me this:

what shooting style do you use? And yes i am new if that would seem like an uninformed question.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

shot in the foot said:


> Not been on for a good bit, and my posts are still doing the rounds ha ha, back now


Welcome back.

I like your different hunting setups.

Great inspiration.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

RUBEN_CO said:


> nice shots but could you just answer me this:
> 
> what shooting style do you use? And yes i am new if that would seem like an uninformed question.


I shoot instictive, dont aim ha ha , and gangster,


----------



## Jesse Sha (Jul 23, 2013)

great shot,your slingshot looks nice


----------

